# Question about CBT ?



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

I hear alot of people talk about CBT and how beneficial it can be , not only for IBS but numerous other conditions too.Can some one explain to me in depth , just how talking to a therapist will improve the condition you suffer from ?I'd appreciate replys so I know the answer behind this.Thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here is some general info on what CBT is:http://www.ask.com/bar?q=What+is+CBT&p...2Fwhatiscbt.htmFor IBS you would be better served if you went to a therapist that was knowlegeable and educated about how to treat IBS specifically with CBT.Here is some more info about it as it pertains to IBS:http://ibdcrohns.about.com/cs/alternativem...avior%20therapyAll the bestBQ


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Great informational sites , thanks BQ.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Having been through it one thing I want to say is it is not Freudian talk about your childhood or just ramble on about your problems type of therapy.Yes, you have to tell the therapist what is going on because they aren't mind readers, but what they are looking for is patterns of thoughts or behaviors that are not working for you and getting you to do new ones that are going to work better.Often CBT has a lot of "homework". You don't just talk for an hour and then do nothing different until the next session. You may be given any number of techniques to practice on your own. What the therapist does, IMO is recognize the patterns you can't see for yourself and direct you to the best technique to stop what you are doing and start doing something that will work better.Most of the discussion is about what is going on in the present. The past may come up if it has to do with what set the pattern, but you don't talk on and on about every detail of what happened in the past, but focus on what you can do about it in the here and now. The "DO" is important. If you aren't going to do the doing then it isn't the right treatment for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the additional information Kathleen.


----------

